# Spyderco at Walmart



## sotyakr (Nov 10, 2005)

Just a little tidbit I found over on the Spyderco forum. Some Walmarts are now carrying the Native C41BK plain edge with S30V steel selling for $40. This is the one from Spyderco's Golden, CO factory, not the Japanese made, VG10 (aka Native III) version. 

Apparently, the Native is not one of the more popular Spydies, with the Delica being far more popular in this size range, so Sal made a "deal with the devil" to sell 'em cheap with presumably minimal effect on his loyal retailers. Again, not all Walmarts will have them in stock (much less know what a Spyderco is) so, YMMV. If you can find one (and your politics/ethics are OK with shopping at Sprawlmart), it's a great (B & M) price for a S30V folder, much less a gen-u-ine made in America one. Supposedly, one of Walmart's stipulations for carrying the Native was that it was (surprise, surprise) manufactured in the U.S.

I carry a Native combo edge (440V steel) that gets lot's of daily usage at work, and it's great. Lot's of cutting power, very smooth and holds an edge nicely.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Sotyakr,

Thanks for your tip. I just ran over to the Walmart in Monroe, NC and got one. I'm glad it is the straight edge and has a metal clip, rather than plastic.

Steve


----------



## Sigman (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW, GREAT price - thanks for the headsup!


----------



## KDOG3 (Nov 10, 2005)

Dang. I wish I would've seen this before I bought the Benchmade Pika...


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 10, 2005)

There is no problem, Benchmade Pika looks very nice beside the Spyderco Native and Fenix L1P and Streamlight TL3 that you are now thinking about.

Steve


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 10, 2005)

Am I the only person out there that thinks the average Spyderco is 

1)UGLY
2)often designed in such a way that they are almost impossible to sharpen, except it a V stick sharpener

Life's too short to carry an ugly knife


----------



## rycen (Nov 10, 2005)

KC2IXE said:


> Am I the only person out there that thinks the average Spyderco is
> 
> 1)UGLY
> 2)often designed in such a way that they are almost impossible to sharpen, except it a V stick sharpener
> ...



I will agree that the curved blades are harder to sharpen but there is only a few in the spyderco line.Any other spyderco you should be able to sharpen on a flat stone as easy as any other.


----------



## rycen (Nov 10, 2005)

Also no better deal is to be found anywhere on a folding knife when you consider

1 blade steel
2 fit and finish
3 durability
4 warrantee


----------



## spacetroll (Nov 10, 2005)

KC2IXE said:


> Am I the only person out there that thinks the average Spyderco is
> 
> 1)UGLY
> 2)often designed in such a way that they are almost impossible to sharpen, except it a V stick sharpener
> ...



I was wondering if it was just that I am a knife newbie, or are they really hard to sharpen and flat out UGLY!!

I hate serated edges!! Other than slicing a tomatoe in the kitchen, seems like you gotta hack at what ever you're trying to cut.


----------



## rycen (Nov 11, 2005)

The native a Walmart is only in plain edge.If you are refering to sharpening a serrated edge it is even easier the a plain edge using the sharpmaker.


----------



## AJ_Dual (Nov 11, 2005)

I agree with the "ugly" designation.

The blade profiles on most Spyderco's never appealed to me. I'm sure they're great knives, but the blade, especialy the line of the back edge with the big finger hole just looks wrong somehow. Some sort of subconcious preference for certain angles and proportions I guess. I've never been tempted by them.

I've thought hard about getting a Spyderco Merkat or Navigaor with colorful scales for a more "PC" blade that wouldn't scare "sheeple", thinking the fat stubby blade would make it look more like a tool than a weapon, but I couldn't bring myself to do it. 

I just can't get past their looks. This is just personal preference of course.


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 11, 2005)

Form follows function.


----------



## G1ZM0 (Nov 11, 2005)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. After you've used a spyderco they get a lot better looking. For me their price and quality is second to none. As for the serations they make cutting rope and fibrous material a lot easier. On the sharpening side of things you just can't go wrong with a sharpmaker.


----------



## BIGIRON (Nov 11, 2005)

First WM I went to had'em. I really needed another knife.


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 11, 2005)

G1ZM0 said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. After you've used a spyderco they get a lot better looking. For me their price and quality is second to none. As for the serations they make cutting rope and fibrous material a lot easier. On the sharpening side of things you just can't go wrong with a sharpmaker.



Oh, I'm not saying Spyderco knives are bad - in fact, they are well made, but anything with any recurve can't be flat sharpened (my biggest gripe with my current EDC is the slight recurve) - The spyderco stuff does work very well out of the box - I just think they are ugly, and I at least USED to be able to afford "more" - as in customs. They probably don't CUT better, but they LOOK a heck of a lot nicer and/or have other advatages (Talonite anyone?)


----------



## glockboy (Nov 11, 2005)

thanks sotyakr
got 1 Native today, have to goto 2 Walmart to get it.


----------



## xochi (Nov 11, 2005)

The native was pictured on the Case Chart so I'm inclined to believe that it will be available indefinitely. 

I just bought one and it is sharper than either my Small Sebenza or my Benchmade 635 (out of the box-which are both s30v) and about equal to the sharpness of my Ti/ S30V Buck Mayo.

This is my new 'Beater'/work knife.

I agree that , in general, spydercos are ugly but if you can go HANDLE a Spyderco Persian and tell me you think it's ugly, well then you have no taste. The Native that I bought is also ugly but it feels good in the hand and is very light. This should be an excellent work knife.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 11, 2005)

KC2IXE, that custom knive in your post is good looking except for that terrible looking thing sticking up on the side of the blade. Now I know what that thing is, and what it is used for, but it just looks ugly on that nice knife. I sort of prefer the hole in the blade as a blade opening assist, or some other means to assist in blade opening.

Bill


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 12, 2005)

Bullzeyebill said:


> KC2IXE, that custom knive in your post is good looking except for that terrible looking thing sticking up on the side of the blade. ...snip..
> Bill



OK - then I'll have to dig up a photo of my EDC (this photo is NOT of my exact knife - the scales are Carbon fibre on mine, but...)






or my hunting knife


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 12, 2005)

I will admit that I've never been a fan of how Spyderco knives looked and I don't relish how the FRN scales 'feel' but they are quite robust knives... Think of how many police officers and firefighters use them every day.

I have a small Spyderco on my car keychain and I carry either a Camillus Cuda EDC or a Spyderco Solo (which doesn't really look a whole lot like a typical Spyderco) and all are excellent knives and outstanding values.

As far as that spyderco edge or combo edge, I've literally cut through tree limbs up to 1" thick on numerous occasions using the 1.5" serrated portion of my Solo. While I prefer plain edges most of the time, if would have taken a hell of a lot longer to cut through those limbs with a plain edge.

Time and a place for everything, you know...


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,

Burl wood and engraving make everything look so much nicer. Fossil ivory like from the Mastadon also looks nice. It can look old and crusty or just like modern ivory if it is a center cut. It is totally legal that way, everywhere in the world.

I wonder why, with all of the expensive, hand made flashlights; no one seems to have thought of having them engraved by an artist?

Steve


----------



## KC2IXE (Nov 12, 2005)

justsomeguy said:


> Hi,
> ...snip...
> I wonder why, with all of the expensive, hand made flashlights; no one seems to have thought of having them engraved by an artist?
> 
> Steve



I's really love to get the folder engraved too, but Tiz (who did my hunting knife) is not taking orders to do knives anymore (sigh) - I will tell you that the engraving cost 3x what the knife cost. Good engraving is NOT cheap


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 12, 2005)

Yes,

Engraving is not either cheap or easy.

My pocket gun is a S&W, J frame, model 42, made in 1969. It is fully engraved, with a "Lone Wolf" on the right side side plate. Ordinary yellow mastadon ivory grips.

Below that, it says "Walk softly, and Carry..."

For 15 years, my daily carry knife has been a Benchmade AFCK. I got it because it is so effective and useful. I keep it out of sight.

Steve


----------



## Stormdrane (Nov 13, 2005)

I've tried two local wally worlds and no Spyderco's here. I'd definately grab a Native for $40 if they carried it around here.


----------



## justsomeguy (Nov 13, 2005)

they said that only 1 out of 3 Walmarts would have them........hey.....try this

Call your local Walmart and moan and complain.

Say this "Why are you Discriminating 'cause I am *insert your race here*"

Don't say white....that will not help.

S


----------



## RiskyGuy (Nov 13, 2005)

Here in Fort Collins, CO we have 2 Wallyworlds. Only one of them had the knife. I talked to the guy in the sporting goods department at the store that had it (only two in the case), and he said they had just received them 2 days ago. He thought I was the first person to buy it.

This is my first serious knife. Any suggestions on how to sharpen it?


----------



## sotyakr (Nov 14, 2005)

justsomeguy said:


> they said that only 1 out of 3 Walmarts would have them........hey.....try this
> 
> Call your local Walmart and moan and complain.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that one might just fly at couple of our local Wal-Marts...


----------



## not2bright (Nov 15, 2005)

sotyakr, thanks for the tip!

I am in Denver, CO on business, and since none of the Wally Worlds in St. Louis had one I thought I would check here.

The store I went to had four in stock and said they just came in, I was the first to purchase one. They just got the "new" paperboard layout that goes behind the glass at the firearms counter. Model C41PBK, blade says "Golden Colorado USA Earth" the other side says "SPYDERCO CPMS30V".

I then had to call American Airlines to make sure I could store it in my luggage and then check my luggage without a hassle. They said no problem, just don't try to carry it on.

The Denver WalMart I went to is near Quebec and E470.

Address:
6675 BUSINESS CENTER DR. 
HIGHLANDS RANCH, CO 80130
Phone: 303-683-3641


----------



## philiphb (Nov 15, 2005)

Picked one up at Walmart- Lisbon, CT. My first non-SAK. All I can say say is:wow:


----------



## xochi (Nov 15, 2005)

Hey Riskyguy,

As far as sharpening your new knife goes, buy a Spyderco Sharpmaker and follow the directions. This is an excellent knife sharpener. It is somewhat expensive but the rods last a long time and it does a great job. Chris Reeves Knives recommends this sharpener for their knives as well. There are many other good systems out there but you can't go wrong with the Sharpmaker because it does a great job, is easy to use , quick to set up and very portable.

Another important point about sharpening knives is that it is much easier and effective to maintain a sharp blade through frequent 'touching up' than to wait till the knife is very dull.


----------



## RiskyGuy (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, a stupid question! Where can I get the Spyderco sharpening system?


----------



## rycen (Nov 15, 2005)

Search google for a spyderco sharpmaker.


----------



## jeep44 (Nov 15, 2005)

Well,the Wally World in Canton, Mi doesn't have them. The response at the knife display: "A spider knife? whaaats thaaat?:huh2:


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 16, 2005)

IMHumbleO, the overall design on the Native is a great one; the spear point is a multi-tasking blade shape (utility and defense), very ergo handle (liked it the first time I held it), trusty lock (the old reliable lockback) as well as the superb craftsmanship and materials you've come to expect from Spyderco. If you like one and can get one, I think you're going to get one fine servicing tool/EDC. 

The only reason I bought my Endura over it was because of the length, its a WEE bit small for me.


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 16, 2005)

If you see one, buy it! Spydercos are probably one of the best "bang for the buck" brands out there. The knives range from good to excellent in quality and design, and the Sharpmaker is my favorite sharpener.

The Native is one of my favorite designs, though I use a Delica more than any other Spyderco.

One more point: Sal Glesser is one of the nicest people in the knife industry. I pictured a Sharpmaker in an article I did for American Survival Guide several years ago, and I was surprised when I received a polite thank you letter from Spyderco!

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice sigline Dirty Bob!


----------



## Dirty Bob (Nov 16, 2005)

> Nice sigline Dirty Bob!


Thanks! Though I never did figure out what light George Clooney's character was using in Three Kings.

To bring this back on topic, another great place for Spyderco bargains is the Spyderco website. They have discontinued models on special there, sometimes for very good prices.

Regards,
Dirty Bob


----------



## wquiles (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for the heads-up. I just picked one today - great value for the money!. No, it is not even close to my Benchmade 520 Presidio or mini Doug Ritter, but a knife with S30V for $40 is something I can't pass up 

Will


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 20, 2005)

I picked one up at the Ukiah, CA Walmart last week. Great knife.

Bill


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 20, 2005)

wquiles said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I just picked one today - great value for the money!. No, it is not even close to my Benchmade 520 Presidio or mini Doug Ritter, but a knife with S30V for $40 is something I can't pass up
> 
> Will



The general consensus among knifeknuts, at least that I'm aware of, is that though both BM and Spyderco are making great products, BM lends itself more to design/features or a little innovation while Spyderco is more readily function or user-friendly. They may not be much to look at at first, as some are even bluntly called "butt-ugly" but grow on you when you actually have to put them to work. (they're said to design their ergo's "in that dark"). I think your thoughts reinforce this.


----------



## wquiles (Nov 20, 2005)

For those who wanted to see how they look like, here are some pictures of my Native and Mini Ritter:

















Will


----------



## xochi (Nov 20, 2005)

Nice pictures Wquiles, but , uhh, some of us are still using dial up and those pictures load slooow, maybe some thumbnails would be good.

Until I purchased the native , I didn't quite understand all the offerings from Spyderco that had great steal and FRN handles. Now I get it. It's nice to be able to use high performance steel like s30v in environments that USE UP knives quick. I'm frequently having to cut against aluminum , steel, copper and mud and I really appreciate having a 40 dollar knife that I'm not afraid to really use or loose. 

Of course, high grade steel and plastic handles doesn't really mean that a knife will be inexpensive, does it?:ironic:


----------



## wquiles (Nov 20, 2005)

xochi said:


> Nice pictures Wquiles, but , uhh, some of us are still using dial up and those pictures load slooow, maybe some thumbnails would be good.



Sorry . I will make them smaller next time 

Will


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 20, 2005)

D**n fine tools you've got there man!


----------



## sotyakr (Nov 20, 2005)

Santelmo said:


> They may not be much to look at at first, as some are even bluntly called "butt-ugly" but grow on you when you actually have to put them to work. (they're said to design their ergo's "in that dark").



That's why Spydies work for me. My hands don't have eyeballs, and could give a rat's *** about aesthetics as I need a knife to be a tool, not a museum piece. This isn't to say a knife can't be a looker and a worker, but that's not something I'm willing to pay for.

BTW, Wquiles, thanks for those great comparison pix! I was thinking about getting a Mini-RSK, but for now I've got my eye on the new D'Allara Drop Point.


----------



## LVC2 (Nov 20, 2005)

Just picked one up for $39.48 in Broken Arrow, OK. For the money the knife looks very hard to beat. The clerk wasn't aware that they were in stock. (Spider what?) There was a specific spot in the display case for them so my guess is that they plan on carrying them for some time.


----------



## zimmerDN (Nov 21, 2005)

LVC2 said:


> Just picked one up for $39.48 in Broken Arrow, OK. For the money the knife looks very hard to beat. The clerk wasn't aware that they were in stock. (Spider what?) There was a specific spot in the display case for them so my guess is that they plan on carrying them for some time.



I wonder if they have the stainless steel handle ones too at walmart?:naughty:


----------



## sotyakr (Nov 21, 2005)

zimmerDN said:


> I wonder if they have the stainless steel handle ones too at walmart?:naughty:



At this point, the FRN/PE Native is supposed to be the only one that is direct from Spyderco. Apparently, a few Wal-Marts also carry other models such as the Delica, but at "regular" prices and were obtained through secondary distributors.


----------



## heathah (Nov 21, 2005)

LVC2 said:


> Just picked one up for $39.48 in Broken Arrow, OK. For the money the knife looks very hard to beat. The clerk wasn't aware that they were in stock. (Spider what?) There was a specific spot in the display case for them so my guess is that they plan on carrying them for some time.



For anyone else that lives in OK, I got one in Sallisaw and I saw that Muskogee has them available now also. Went through Tulsa last week but didn't stop at a Wally World. Visited the Stillwater Wal-Mart but didn't see a Native. Happy hunting!


----------



## Nightwatch (Nov 22, 2005)

The Perimeter Road SuperWalmart in Valdosta, Georgia has them (I picked mine up today and am impressed). The funny thing is the PRSW is the older, smaller, and usually less well stocked of the 2 SWs here in Valdosta. The PRSW also had the CRKT M-16Z multi edge.


----------



## mossyoak (Nov 23, 2005)

the hamilton place walmart in chattanooga has the native,crkt m-16z spearpoint,crkt snaplock,and a nice lookin buck mayo just thought yall might like to know


----------



## AJMAUDIO (May 16, 2006)

good greif how many OKIES are there in here including myself


----------



## lightcacher (May 16, 2006)

The Native is the best knife I've ever owned. Mine sees daily use and I'm never without it.


----------



## bonvivantmike (May 18, 2006)

I put aside my ethics/politics and picked one up today at the Simi Valley, California store. They had one more.

A question for those who have Natives purchased from places other than Wal Mart.... Is the blade on the Native as well-polished as other Spyderco knifes you own? 

The blade on mine seems more roughly finished than other Spyderco products I have. I have two older Delicas, a Cricket, an Assist I FRN and now the Native. All the others have a highly-polished blade, while the Native blade is duller. Is this a characteristic of the CPM-S30V steel? Or are Spyderco blades now less polished? Or are the Natives at Wal Mart a bit less finely finished to hit the price point?


----------



## rycen (May 18, 2006)

These natives are the same ones you would get throught any other retailer no difference in fit,finish or quality.


----------



## rycen (May 18, 2006)

zimmerDN said:


> I wonder if they have the stainless steel handle ones too at walmart?:naughty:


 
steel handled natives have long been discontinued.


----------



## rycen (May 18, 2006)

wquiles said:


> Thanks for the heads-up. I just picked one today - great value for the money!. No, it is not even close to my Benchmade 520 Presidio or mini Doug Ritter, but a knife with S30V for $40 is something I can't pass up
> 
> Will



Not even close?Why?


----------



## ront (May 18, 2006)

IMHO, I think of the Spyderco Native as the Glock of the knife world. That FRN handle can take alot of abuse. And as stated before, you will not find an everyday better deal on a knife that has a blade with S30V steel. The Native was my first Spyderco purchase and it has seen alot of good use. It is still a great knife. It now has many Spyder brothers. 
Someone here said that the average Spyderco were ugly knives. I like this quote by Sal Glesser, the President of Spyderco Inc, "We would rather be the knife in your pocket, because it "works" better, than the knife in your showcase, because it "looks" better". Spyderco knives (for the most part) are made to work hard, not just to be looked at. I have heard it said that Spyderco Engineers work in the dark. The more you handle a Spyderco, the more you come to appreciate them. Some look just bad untill you hold it, then you get it .
As you can tell, I am a big Spyderco fan. I have one Benchmade knife. It is a nice knife, but I just really like and spend my money on Spyderco. Come join us on the Spyderco forums. There are a great bunch of guys there and you would be most welcome!!
http://spyderco.com/forums/index.php?

Ron


----------



## REparsed (May 18, 2006)

I've carried (EDC) a Delica for a long time. I can't remember when I got it, probably 15 years ago. I'm uncomfortable when it's not in my pocket.

I've been thinking of getting a new 4th Gen Delica but the Native looks good to me too.


----------



## ront (May 18, 2006)

The new Delica Gen4 is pretty sweet!

Ron


----------



## REparsed (May 18, 2006)

Damnit ront! Now I'm gonna have to get both!


----------



## powernoodle (May 18, 2006)

I picked up a Native at Wally World a few weeks ago just to satisfy my need for a new Spydie. Though I carry it from time to time, I find the Delica to be a much better knife at just a few bucks more. Delicas are probably in the low $40s + shipping from newgraham.com, for example. I prefer the Delica 3 to the new Delica 4, and the 3 may be a couple of bucks cheaper than the 4.

I like the Delica better for a couple of reasons. First, its thinner, which makes a little difference in the pocket, tho not much. More important, the thumb hole on the Native is partially obscured by the scales, whereas the thumb hole on the Delica is not obscured. This makes the Delica much easier to open. Not that the Native is difficult to open - but the Delica is easier, and this makes it a better knife for Powernoodle. The Native is probably a tad sturdier, and the blade is probably a hair thicker, so that may count for something to some folks. JMO. But don't be afraid to drop the extra $5 or $10 on a Delica (or Endura), because its worth it.

cheers


----------



## PipesterLite (May 18, 2006)

Thanks for the tips....I just picked up a Native at the Rt. 19, Washington, PA Walmart. The Century III store did not have any and had no plans to get any. It is my second spydie, the first being their Spyderco SpydeRench, which I believe is no longer made.

It looks like a find knife, but I sure do like the Ken Onion assisted knives by Kershaw.


----------



## BIGIRON (May 18, 2006)

Powernoodle dropped the ball. You should get all three.


----------



## rycen (May 18, 2006)

Also as of now Spyderco has no plans of any other models at walmart.


----------



## powernoodle (May 18, 2006)

BIGIRON said:


> Powernoodle dropped the ball. You should get all three.



Of course! I must be slipping in my old age. :nana: 

cheers


----------



## MacTech (May 19, 2006)

As far as the blade finish goes, i posted a question on the Spyderco forums a while back, and Sal posted back that S30V just doesn't polish up as well as VG-10 or the other Seki City made models

my Dodos have a similar "matte" finish, all my VG-10 Spydies are highly polished...

i actually prefer the duller finish of S30V, it doesn't show every little cosmetic scratch....err...character mark... that the knife gets when it's used, it may not be "prettier", but it's a much better utilitarian finish


----------



## 83Venture (May 22, 2006)

I have been to 2 wally worlds with no luck. They don't have anything out, just a cardboard display showing multitools and knives and no Spyderco is shown. 

Do I need to have an employee check the locked storage to see it they have them?.


----------



## rycen (May 22, 2006)

These are not going to be available at every Walmart.


----------



## 700club (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks OP, picked one up a week ago and love it! For 40 bucks the knife is worth every penny. The Spyderco Native is now my EDC.

Thank You


----------



## 83Venture (Jun 10, 2006)

I found one at the second Walmart in Frederick. Nice knife, 1st S30 blade for me.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jun 10, 2006)

spacetroll said:


> I hate serated edges!! Other than slicing a tomatoe in the kitchen, seems like you gotta hack at what ever you're trying to cut.



I would not describe it as hacking but with other serrated blades I've been very aware of the up,drag,down feeling but have not experienced it with my new, new model Spyderco rescue (the one with the indentation on the top of the blade.)

It has all felt like cutting with a smooth blade.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Jun 11, 2006)

Nationwide, the knife (spyderco native) is stocked as #61 on the cardboard sign at wally world. call around and even Ernest the Clown in sporting goods can tell you if that store has them in. I have bought four of them, two for gifts and two for in the BOB knives. Really good steel, ok scales. ok clip. probably best blade steel available for the money and USA stamped.


----------

